# Windows 8.1 Major Problems



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi, Guys!

This is my first post. And I'm really new to TechGuy.

English is not my first language so please bear with it 

I don't know much about computers and windows 8.1 . That's why I really need someone's help.
I have really lots of major problems in my Asus Transformers T100 Windows 8.1 (TechGuy Detailed Info at bottom)

I cannot remember most of how I got the problem. That's why I won't explain because it would take too long and some details may not be precise due to long period of time elapsed. I just want to know the possible solutions.

~Stating problems~

#1
cmd or command prompt missing, or broken (cannot be open unless at system advanced boot options)

#2
built-in apps are missing or not working (shows a "x" mark at start and says "needs to be reinstalled")

#3
control panel and all it's branches, everything connected to control panel, cannot be opened or to be more accurate it shows a blank white page.
(sometimes it says "failed to load page")

#4
Change PC Settings cannot be accessed. (When I click "Change PC Settings" I go back to start. Normally If I press windows key at start it opens the Change PC Settings but it only shows the Icon and returns to start. Like it cannot load or cannot go into. Because of this many more possible solutions are blocked!!

#5
Folder Options. I don't know how to explain this but I think when I try to change settings regarding file explorers after I open a new folder it automatically changes back. Example: I set my folders in my anime to Extra Large Icons when I open something and returns it goes back before I changed the setting. Really ANNOYING!!

#6
Many more problems. I can't possibly remember all. That's how many problems my laptop has.

~Looking for possible solutions~

Since I can't go to Change PC Settings, I cannot do PC Refresh and Reset.
There is another way to PC Refresh and Reset.
System Advanced Options (you hold shift and press restart)

There I can see PC Refresh and Reset but it asks me a code. (It needs 6 digits per - and i think it was at least five or six 6 digits.)
It says there I can go to http://windows.microsoft.com/recoverykeyfaq and ask for a recovery key but when I go there there is nothing there.

I just want my laptop to restore to the very beginning without affecting my files. Also I can't do PC Reset because it will delete all my files (lots of important files worth 220GB+) and I have no extra external hard drive.

And, very important info that may help:
I actually remember how I got the control panel problem, it's because I installed a custom win8 theme.
For the folder options, my netbook suddenly shuts down while charging. When I reboot it, that's it.
And for the others, I'm not really sure.

Please Help Me! 
I will check this thread daily. (Twice a day)
You may contact me here anytime 24/7
[email addresses removed by mod]

I know you will get nothing in return for helping me. If one thing there is, it would be just my sincere thanks from the very bottom of my heart. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z3740 @ 1.33GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 1933 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1030 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 28890 MB, Free - 1511 MB; E: Total - 476938 MB, Free - 249676 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., T100TA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Removed the email addresses. They just attract spam to you, and all help must be on the public forums here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 32 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z3740 @ 1.33GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 3
> Processor Count: 4
> ...


*ASUS Transformer Book T100TA 10.1" Windows Tablet*

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

Please help!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I just want my laptop to restore to the very beginning without affecting my files. Also I can't do PC Reset because it will delete all my files (lots of important files worth 220GB+) and I have no extra external hard drive.


Personal data that's important and irreplaceable to you should be backed up on a regular basis.

Waiting until your computer has problems is not the time to decide to do it.



> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 32 bit
> Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., T100TA


I've never used Windows 8.1 or a tablet-type computer.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try this instead. 
1. Get hold of a Linux Live DVD such as Ubuntu or Linux Mint, boot into desktop and attach a USB Disk or drive to the machine. Backup/Copy your files from your C:\Users\username\ folder to the USB disk. If you don;t have one I would recommended getting one before starting a refresh, if they are important - have a BACKUP.
2. Boot into windows and and select option to Reset and Refresh .You only need a product key which will be on the Windows DVD disc or on a sticker on the computer.
3. Preform the refresh, then resinstall the applications and copy back the data.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

peterh40 said:


> Try this instead.
> 1. Get hold of a Linux Live DVD such as Ubuntu or Linux Mint, boot into desktop and attach a USB Disk or drive to the machine. Backup/Copy your files from your C:\Users\username\ folder to the USB disk. If you don;t have one I would recommended getting one before starting a refresh, if they are important - have a BACKUP.
> 2. Boot into windows and and select option to Reset and Refresh .You only need a product key which will be on the Windows DVD disc or on a sticker on the computer.
> 3. Preform the refresh, then resinstall the applications and copy back the data.


Could someone who "..... _don't know much about computers_ ...." really do this..?

T.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

peterh40 said:


> Try this instead.
> 2. Boot into windows and and select option to Reset and Refresh .You only need a product key which will be on the Windows DVD disc or on a sticker on the computer.
> .


A product key from windows DVD disc? I think I don't have it this netbook was just given by my mother. Also there is no sticker on my computer.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

With the tablet fully off, hold down the F9 key and press the power button. Hold the key until you see the recovery screen. If for whatever reason it boots into Windows normally try restarting and as soon as the screen goes black hold down the F9 key again. This should put you into recovery. 

This may take a couple attempts because of Win 8 having fast boot enabled. 

Also
You won't have a product key (CoA) sticker as most machines that come with Win 8 have it embedded into the UEFI/BIOS firmware vs having a sticker.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

Tabvla said:


> Could someone who "..... _don't know much about computers_ ...." really do this..?
> 
> T.


Agreed.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> With the tablet fully off, hold down the F9 key and press the power button. Hold the key until you see the recovery screen. If for whatever reason it boots into Windows normally try restarting and as soon as the screen goes black hold down the F9 key again. This should put you into recovery.
> 
> This may take a couple attempts because of Win 8 having fast boot enabled.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure what you mean but if it's going to system recovery I have no problems just that it asks me a code or something and I don't know where that is and what is that embedded into the UEFI/BIOS firmware vs having a sticker.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

With the release of W8 (OEM version), Microsoft changed the procedure from having a Product Key on a sticker to imbedding the Product Key in the BIOS. If the User has to reinstall Windows the installation process extracts the Product Key from the BIOS. This eliminates the need for the User to manually enter long and sometimes a difficult to read PK.

It must be remembered that the OEM installed versions of Windows are "locked" to the Motherboard and therefore also to the BIOS. In practice the Motherboard and the OEM pre-installed Windows form a unit. OEM pre-installed versions of Windows is the most common version in the consumer market. Obviously this does not apply if you purchase Windows separately from your local computer shop - but very few consumers acquire Windows that way.

If your product is still under warranty then the supplier will be able to provide you with the PK. If your product is out-of-warranty then you may be able to retrieve the PK using a 3rd-party PK retrieval utility. But I am unable to recommend such a utility as I have not actually used such a utility personally or in my work.

T.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you need to backup your data before a refresh, you can with a Ubuntu Live disc and copy files to offline storage using these instructions:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

The product key we keep talking about is not what you need, so just forget about that for now. What you need is the 6 digit key (BitLocker). Without this you will not be able to do a refresh restore, but only a full factory reset which of course will wipe all data (OK we know this already).

Now when the BitLocker key first gets setup on a tablet it typically gets linked with an email account from Microsoft (hotmail, live etc..) if you are able you could look at any email accounts that may have been linked to this tablet and check for an email from Microsoft that contains the key. (Yes this can be a pain)

Another thought,
In Windows press the Windows flag key + R and in the open field type: rstrui.exe (press enter or click okay) Follow the prompts to see if you can do a restore point prior to the problem happening. Not sure if the key will be asked for or not, let alone if any restore points have ever been created.

Also as Steve pointed out you could create a live Linux distro. on a USB thumb-drive and boot it up, from there you could save the documents you want from Windows and then do a full factory reset on Windows. Of course this requires having portable storage devices, especially one that can hold 220+ GB of data.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> PleaseHelpMeNot posted : ..... _OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 32 bit_ .....





> CoolBurn wrote : ..... _The product key we keep talking about is not what you need, so just forget about that for now. What you need is the 6 digit key (BitLocker)...... _


BitLocker is available on W8.1 32 bit...?

That is news to me. The Microsoft literature says that for W8.1 BitLocker is only available on the Pro and Enterprise versions. I would like to understand why the problem is associated with BitLocker.

T.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It's a drive encryption based off of BitLocker which is enabled by default for tablets and phones running Win 8 that support InstantGo (T100 does). Basically it's just a limited edition of BitLocker vs Pro/Enterprise editions.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Interesting.... you learn something new every day.

So, if I understand you correctly, you are saying that ANY tablet or phone that runs W8 and InstantGo has a mobile version of BitLocker enabled by default, without user approval..?

Makes sense because people leave their phones and tablets in the most unexpected places. But I didn't know that it was enabled by default, I thought that it was a user initiated option.

T.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> The product key we keep talking about is not what you need, so just forget about that for now. What you need is the 6 digit key (BitLocker). Without this you will not be able to do a refresh restore, but only a full factory reset which of course will wipe all data (OK we know this already).
> 
> Now when the BitLocker key first gets setup on a tablet it typically gets linked with an email account from Microsoft (hotmail, live etc..) if you are able you could look at any email accounts that may have been linked to this tablet and check for an email from Microsoft that contains the key. (Yes this can be a pain)
> 
> ...


Ok. I think I understand but how much can this live Linux distro cost? I'm a highschool student so if it's expensive I don't think I have the pocket money to afford it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most Linux distributions are free for the download. Puppy Linux is one of the smaller downloads, but good for data backup/retrieval. Other than downloading the only cost is for a CD, DVD or USB flash drive.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Tabvla said:


> Interesting.... you learn something new every day.
> 
> So, if I understand you correctly, you are saying that ANY tablet or phone that runs W8 and InstantGo has a mobile version of BitLocker enabled by default, without user approval..?
> 
> ...


I would still like an answer from CoolBurn to my question in the quote above.

Also..... is the 6-digit BitLocker Key really the issue here or is it just one of a number of possibilities..?

T.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

The process starts when logging in with a Microsoft account with administrative privileges. 

My take is the root files are corrupt and in order to do a refresh the key is needed. The OP does have the option for a factory reset not requiring the key, but of course this will wipe all data. Also I never seen a CoA product key that is 6-digits in length. 

I'm always open to other cognitive content.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> Coolburn wrote : ...... _My take is the root files are corrupt and in order to do a refresh the key is needed_. ....


After further cognitive exercise (and a good night's sleep) I believe that you are correct... :up:

Now all that PHMN needs is that darn email from MS.... 

T.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

TerryNet said:


> Most Linux distributions are free for the download. Puppy Linux is one of the smaller downloads, but good for data backup/retrieval. Other than downloading the only cost is for a CD, DVD or USB flash drive.


I don't really understand. The linux is free but I need a CD or DVD or USB flash drive that can hold 200GB+ or something?


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> The process starts when logging in with a Microsoft account with administrative privileges.
> 
> My take is the root files are corrupt and in order to do a refresh the key is needed. The OP does have the option for a factory reset not requiring the key, but of course this will wipe all data. Also I never seen a CoA product key that is 6-digits in length.
> 
> I'm always open to other cognitive content.


I don't think I have a MS account and and more with that administrative privileges.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

Tabvla said:


> After further cognitive exercise (and a good night's sleep) I believe that you are correct... :up:
> 
> Now all that PHMN needs is that darn email from MS....
> 
> T.


How can I get this email from MS ?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Windows Store (Apps)
One Drive / Sky Drive
Hotmail
Live 
Xbox Live

If you ever used any of the following you should have an account. 

Just out of curiosity with the tab powered down, remove the dock (keyboard) and remove any SD card in the slot. Then power up and see how the tab works.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

PleaseHelpMeNot said:


> I don't really understand. The linux is free but I need a CD or DVD or USB flash drive that can hold 200GB+ or something?


Even bloated Windows is nowhere near that large!  Puppy Linux will still fit on a CD; many other Linux distributions (e.g., Ubuntu) need a DVD. I think that a 4 GB (and probably smaller) USB flash drive is sufficient, but I haven't looked lately.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> Windows Store (Apps)
> One Drive / Sky Drive
> Hotmail
> Live
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have any accounts on all of the following.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

TerryNet said:


> Even bloated Windows is nowhere near that large!  Puppy Linux will still fit on a CD; many other Linux distributions (e.g., Ubuntu) need a DVD. I think that a 4 GB (and probably smaller) USB flash drive is sufficient, but I haven't looked lately.


I'm very sorry for being so dim-witted but I really don't understand. Are you saying that 4 GB or probably smaller is enough to hold my data?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

PleaseHelpMeNot said:


> I'm very sorry for being so dim-witted but I really don't understand. Are you saying that 4 GB or probably smaller is enough to hold my data?


Hmmm, now I think that we are fighting to see which of us can misunderstand the most.  I was talking about the media for containing the Linux "Live CD." Apparently you were talking about the media for storing your data backup. If your not backed up data is 200 GB you'll need that much space to make a copy. For that you'll surely want a hard drive. I use a USB connected external hard drive for my backups. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Aside from PHMN's specific issue, as a general question about this 6-digit BitLocker code....

If the User does not have the 6-digit code and does not have any recollection of having ever received such a code.... what is the next step they need to take to obtain the code..?

T.


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

TerryNet said:


> Hmmm, now I think that we are fighting to see which of us can misunderstand the most.  I was talking about the media for containing the Linux "Live CD." Apparently you were talking about the media for storing your data backup. If your not backed up data is 200 GB you'll need that much space to make a copy. For that you'll surely want a hard drive. I use a USB connected external hard drive for my backups. Sorry for the confusion.


So it's really required to have a external hard drive. I'm just afraid my data will be corrupted or destroyed before I can afford a external hard drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have only just seen this topic - and have NOT read every post but post 1 shows

Hard Drives: C: Total - 28890 MB, Free - 1511 MB
E: Total - 476938 MB, Free - 249676 MB.

Now that Asus transformer tablet came in a number of versions
Some had a 32GB SSD, some a 64GB in the tablet and others also had a 500GB hard drive in the keyboard dock

It appears that yours is the latter version with the 500GB hard drive

However that does not tell us how it has been set up - either indeed by Asus or by you.

The Asus manual as far as I can see is of no use for advice in this regard.

*Even if C is an SSD drive care is needed - to ensure that nothing further is installed on C drive*

Now to the Bitlocker - if you have activated Bit locker - which I do not think is activated by default on that transformer tablet

Try this

1. If you still access the computer 
Control Panel - Bitlocker drive encryption
check that it is ON
if it is you can then turn it off

2. If that does not work, as you say you do not have the BitLocker key if you saved it to your Microsoft account go here
https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa...e.com/recoverykey&lc=2057&id=250206&cbcxt=sky

sign in with your Microsoft account and then go to Bitlocker Recovery keys

see this
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-8/bitlocker-recovery-keys-faq

Finally if you know HOW your Asus is setup that may help us to advise you further


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> I have only just seen this topic - and have NOT read every post but post 1 shows
> 
> Hard Drives: C: Total - 28890 MB, Free - 1511 MB
> E: Total - 476938 MB, Free - 249676 MB.
> ...


When it was given to it was just 465 GB and I didn't do anything about it. What I hate is the C:/ is just 30GB Below. This is why I was having trouble refreshing my PC back then I was able to access change pc settings.

Also, I can't access control panel and I have no any microsoft accounts.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In that case I have no further advice to offer other than what has been suggested by my colleagues
Good luck with it


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you get to the following:
Charms → Settings → PC and Devices → PC Info. 
Look under Device Encryption and if it states something like You need a Microsoft account to finish the encryption then create a account (it's free) and then log in at that link. If no one has truly ever logged in you may be able to get the key with the new account.

https://signup.live.com/


----------



## PleaseHelpMeNot (Jan 9, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> Can you get to the following:
> Charms → Settings → PC and Devices → PC Info.
> Look under Device Encryption and if it states something like You need a Microsoft account to finish the encryption then create a account (it's free) and then log in at that link. If no one has truly ever logged in you may be able to get the key with the new account.
> 
> https://signup.live.com/


I managed to create a Microsoft account but I can't access PC Info since it's connected to Control Panel, and as I've stated my problems, control panel "fails to load page" or shows a blank page.


----------

